# Ultimate Pistol Add On



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 24, 2009)

:confused:W...T.....F?






http://shop.laserlyte.com/product.sc?categoryId=16&productId=67


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 24, 2009)

For those who just wanna take BOTH a knife and gun to that fight.  Looks goofier than hell to me.


----------



## Blue (Jul 24, 2009)

:confused:... well I bet  Every armchair commando is going to have one by the end of the month.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought this was a joke until I clicked on the link... :doh: Why? I mean really? WHY? What for? When would you ever need such a thing?

Who in the fuck would design such a fucking thing, and to think the blade is made by KBAR??? :doh:

Sofa King We Tall Did!


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

Blue said:


> :confused:... well I bet  Every armchair commando is going to have one by the end of the month.



...and half of all Shadowspear subscribers.  But not you guys.  You guys are cool...


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 24, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I thought this was a joke until I clicked on the link...



Nope. They have them for sale at a store I go to. :doh:


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Nope. They have them for sale at a store I go to. :doh:



Of course they do.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 24, 2009)

If it was $20.00 I would buy it...... I would even use it in some class I teach!  Just to show the stupid shit you DONT need to buy for your pistol!


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank God, I was afraid someone'd stolen my idea when I saw the thread title....
I've just patented a mounted set of bagpipes for 1911 variants.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 24, 2009)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> If it was $20.00 I would buy it...... I would even use it in some class I teach!  Just to show the stupid shit you DONT need to buy for your pistol!



So is going to make the uber cool tactical kydex holster for it??!!


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

Frank S. said:


> Thank God, I was afraid someone'd stolen my idea when I saw the thread title....
> I've just patented a mounted set of bagpipes for 1911 variants.



God you're such a racist.


----------



## shadoload (Jul 24, 2009)

I just bought 3 of them, to give to all 3 of my friends for christmas.........


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 24, 2009)

Ajax said:


> God you're such a racist.



Oui, oui, je deteste l'humanite. Hey how about an accordion stock for shotguns?

Drat. That actually remotely makes sense.
I know: a super-thin cigarette lighter inside a guide rod, activated by the trigger.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 24, 2009)

"What's the spirit of the bayonet???????"





LMAO at this one.....


----------



## Blue (Jul 24, 2009)

Ajax said:


> ...and half of all Shadowspear subscribers.  But not you guys.  You guys are cool...



yeah I know, ich bin der schisse.

Also, way to bring a knife to a gun fight lol.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 24, 2009)

This is not a new idea at all! In the days of one shot muzzle loading pistols it made sense and was used by Pirates and ship bordering sailors as well as others in CQC.

muzzle loading pistols

http://www.by-the-sword.com/acatalog/Blunderbuss_Flintlock_Pistol_GI-1002.html


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> This is not a new idea at all! In the days of one shot muzzle loading pistols it made sense and was used by Pirates and ship bordering sailors as well as others in CQC.



Well that makes sense then.  Piracy is all the rage.  The GWOT is sooooo 2003.


----------



## QC (Jul 24, 2009)

You can always throw it Jim Bowie style when you're outta rounds.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 24, 2009)

This would be better if it were a mini chainsaw instead. Maybe a rocket-propelled mini chainsaw.


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

Rapid said:


> This would be better if it were a mini chainsaw instead. Maybe a rocket-propelled mini chainsaw.



Or a chainsaw-propelled mini rocket.  Yes.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 24, 2009)

That totally blew my mind.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 24, 2009)

This is not the dumbest thing I've ever seen, just the dumbest thing I've seen today. :uhh:


----------



## Ajax (Jul 24, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> This is not the dumbest thing I've ever seen, just the dumbest thing I've seen today. :uhh:



So, you haven't shaved yet?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 24, 2009)

Ajax said:


> So, you haven't shaved yet?



I avoid the mirror at all costs, thank you. :cool:


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 24, 2009)

Ajax said:


> ...and half of all Shadowspear subscribers.  But not you guys.  You guys are cool...



What if I already have one? haha kidding


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 24, 2009)

And guess where the manufacturer is located...:uhh:

Of course I guess it says it all when you market it on a Taurus in the catalog.


----------

